# Meet Phantom and help me with his whining



## PSUHavanese (Jun 4, 2012)

Phantom is 13 weeks old and amazing. MY GF and I have had him for 2 nights now. 

He is sleeping in the expen with a ugodog. The past two nights he has woken about between 3-4 am, which is normal and expected. Last night we woke up with him (sleeping on the couch beside his expen) and he peed on the ugodog. I rewarded him with a little play session and a walk. I am assuming this was a poor choice because he wouldn't settle down afterwards and just whined when put back in his expen or was jumpy when we tried to let him lay with us. I think I should reward him with a treat instead of a walk/play session next time its that early. Any thoughts?

Also today, he whines whenever one of us is not with him. I tired him out with a long walk/play session in the morning and put him in his expen to sleep. He whined until I eventually came over stuck my leg in and he fell asleep next my leg. This is adorable behavior but I dont want him to whine or bark whenever I don't give him attention right away. Any good ways to curb this behavior? I was thinking just slowly leave him alone in his expen for a few minutes and then come back once he stops whining so he knows I am still here?

Thanks for all the help (past and present).

-Dave and Julie


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

My kitchen table is beside the pen. During the first few days I sat at the table on my laptop for a few minutes til Ted went to sleep. He was fine after that. He is on a schedule now and he likes his pen. Why wouldn't he...it has a crate, a sleeping pad, toys and a pee pad for incase! I only stayed with him the first night. Why not try staying with him tonight til he falls asleep then leave him. If he is in the pen and needs to go, just let him because his Ugodog is there right? You dont have to be there for that one. I never take Ted out at night and actually he sleeps all night til 6:30-7 now


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

A real cutey by the way


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

Phantom is adorable, congratulations!

Quincy will whine and cry to get his way. Because I don't want him to have separation anxiety, I force myself to ignore it for the most part. I work from home, so he has gotten quite used to me being here with him all the time. If I know that he's not hurt or in trouble, I can pretty much just tune it out and he will stop. I have his crate next to my side of the bed and if he's restless or whiny, I will just stick my hand in the side and he'll go right to sleep. Lately, he's wanted to sleep with us and will whine when I put him in his crate for the night. I trust him to a point, but not enough to let him sleep with us LOL. My Tempur pedic mattress cost too much to chance it even with the mattress protector on it. 
Q will be 14 weeks old tomorrow  so we're about at the same age.
I forgot how exhausting puppies are, but they are so worth it


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

Dory said:


> Phantom is adorable, congratulations!
> 
> Quincy will whine and cry to get his way. Because I don't want him to have separation anxiety, I force myself to ignore it for the most part. I work from home, so he has gotten quite used to me being here with him all the time. If I know that he's not hurt or in trouble, I can pretty much just tune it out and he will stop. I have his crate next to my side of the bed and if he's restless or whiny, I will just stick my hand in the side and he'll go right to sleep. Lately, he's wanted to sleep with us and will whine when I put him in his crate for the night. I trust him to a point, but not enough to let him sleep with us LOL. My Tempur pedic mattress cost too much to chance it even with the mattress protector on it.
> Q will be 14 weeks old tomorrow  so we're about at the same age.
> I forgot how exhausting puppies are, but they are so worth it


Ditto on the worth it!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Phantom is so cute!!!

Lise gave you some good advice and she's in the mix of puppyhood right now. Timmy is now 8 months old and he slept in a crate on my night table for the first couple months. Once he grew out of that crate he was in his new one on the floor next to my bed. He's now housebroken and sleeps at the foot of my bed, but I will put him in his crate if he's keeping me up. He never cared for his expen and I was afraid he was going to hurt himself trying to get out. My expen opened up to a gate which I used to confine him to our family room. He had his bed, pee pad, toys and food with him there. If I was going to be out of sight I would put him in his crate. If I was working around the house and could check on him frequently he was fine being confined in the room and didn't whine at all. I think if you stick with the expen scenario leaving him for short amounts of time and increasing the time as he gets accustomed might be the right route. You can also leave him his crate which might make him feel more secure in your absence. There are plenty of members here whose dogs love their expen so it is possible you just might have to persevere with the whining. Puppy+Patience/Consistancy=Happy Dog ultimately!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

For us, at night is all business with no arousing play talk or actions. Just a simple pat and quiet good boy/girl, then back to bed.

Spend extra trips walking past his expen completely ignoring him. He will learn to accept that everything is okay, but you have to be strong for him. Completely ignoring, means no eye contact, no smiling, and absolutely no baby talk. You have to walk normally, and ignore whatever he's doing. You can't even breath differently. The Completely part is the part most people don't understand. Anything else is merely re-inforcing his anxiety.

Any interaction, any time, with him is training. The oppourtunities need to be taken advantage of. He won't do anything simply because you want him to.


----------



## PSUHavanese (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks for all the advice. I will keep everyone up to date! He is a pretty happy pup at the moment!


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Phantom is darling and I think Tom gave great advice


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I have no better advice ... But had to pipe in that Phantom is one good looking puppy! So cute his picture is causing me a twinge of puppyitis...and puppy envy. Congrats and enjoy him.


----------



## mamacjt (Aug 23, 2011)

Your puppy is ADORABLE!!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Welcome Phantom and Dave! Darling puppy! I think you have been given great advice - have nothing to add. Love looking at the cute, cute puppy pictures new members post. I think my puppyitis has been permanently cured - I can look at the photos now and no longer yearn for a new puppy. Thank you Finn, my boy!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Welcome Phantom and Dave! Darling puppy! I think you have been given great advice - have nothing to add. Love looking at the cute, cute puppy pictures new members post. I think my puppyitis has been permanently cured - I can look at the photos now and no longer yearn for a new puppy. Thank you Finn, my boy!


Linda, perhaps I need to borrow Finn!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Missy said:


> Linda, perhaps I need to borrow Finn!


When?! ound: Actually, is getting a bit easier. Blowing coat again though. Argh. Not nearly the easy pup that Augie was. About wore me out. Yep, my yearnings are gone, gone, gone.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

motherslittlehelper said:


> When?! ound: Actually, is getting a bit easier. Blowing coat again though. Argh. Not nearly the easy pup that Augie was. About wore me out. Yep, my yearnings are gone, gone, gone.


on a staycation this coming week...be a great time for some Finn therapy.

see what you started Dave and Julie? send Phantom too. I'll have him trained before I ship him back.


----------

